# Elektronikas forums >  Ūdens sūkņa automātika

## Aleksandrs

Sveiki!

Ir ūdens sūknis ar padomju laikā taisītu automātikas sistēmu, skatīt bildi.
[attachment=2:1w5v75rs]DSCF0001e.jpg[/attachment:1w5v75rs]
Katru reizi ūdens sūknis ieslēdzas/izslēdzas ar skaļu troksni.

Cik noprotu, tad pie vainas ir šī detaļa, skatīt bildi.
Vai kāds varētu paskaidrot, kas ir šī detaļa?
[attachment=1:1w5v75rs]DSCF0004e.jpg[/attachment:1w5v75rs]


[attachment=0:1w5v75rs]45.jpg[/attachment:1w5v75rs]
Ir doma nomainīt releju un otru skaļo detaļu pret kādu mūsdienīgu releju.
Ar funkcijām ieslēgt/izslēgt pumpi(220V), kad tiek sasniegts min/max spiediena mērītājā, skatī bildi.
Kādu releju varētu ieteikt? 

Paldies jau iepriekš.

----------


## Vikings

Lielā, skaļā detaļa ir palaidējs. Nu principā tas pats relejs tikai lielai strāvai (motoram) paredzēts.
Nav sarežģīti uztaisīt lai tas strādātu bez skaņas. Nepieciešami 3 gab SSR, jeb cietvielas releji (laikam tā latviski pareizi sauc), kas pēc savas būtības ir lieli tiristori un pavisam neliela palaišanas shēmiņa. Kopējās materiālu izmaksas varētu būt pie kādiem Ls 30, summas lielāko daļu sastāda SSRi.
Esmu līdzīgam sūknim pārtaisijis automātiku, bet dariju to uz palaidējiem, tā kā klaboņa palika tā kā tā.

----------


## Aleksandrs

Paldies par atbildi.
Interesanti kāpēc ir izmantoti 2 releji skapī, ja varētu iztikt ar vienu. 
Man pašām nav zināšanas šajā jomā.
Man pagaidām nav nemazākās nojausmas kā ar SSR to visu varētu savienot.

Internetā atradu impulsa releju, kas teorētiski atbilst prasībām(neesmu pārliecinās), skatīt bildi.

Vai šāds vispār der? Vai šie arī ir skaļi?

----------


## Vikings

Nav tik vienkārši ar vienu releju. Tas viens oriģinālajā vadībā ir specializēts relejs, kuru vada spiediena sensors (nu tā ciparnīca), otrs - jaudīgs palaidējs priekš motora palaišanas.
Dotais baltais relejs nederēs, tas ir vienfāzes (vajag trīsfāzu) un arī funkcija viņam ir neatbilstoša. Principā cenšoties to uztaisīt uz relejiem tas tā pat sanāks skaļi, jo arī modernie palaidēji klab skaļi. Vēlāk vakarā varu uzzīmēt shēmu ar SSRiem.
Starp citu, sūknis ir oriģinālais trīsfāzu?

----------


## Aleksandrs

Nedaudz skaidrāka bilde kļūst.
Sūknis ir 2-fāžu, iepriekš bija 3-fāžu.

Būtu ļoti pateicīgs, ja uzzimētu shēmu ar tiem SSR

Pagaidām vēl ir otrs variants, noņemt elektronisko automātiku un pielikt parastāku automātiku, kāda nāk komplektācijā dažiem sūkņiem.
Piemēram: http://www.kros.lv/lv/Pumps/S%C5%ABk%C5 ... automatika

----------


## Girts

Ja bija 3~fāzu suknis un tagad ir vienfāzu sūknis  tas lietu padara daudz vienkāršāku  veco spiediena releju var nomainīt pret musdienīgu mebrānas tipa spiediena releju  kas komute līdz 16A  ar divpolīgu sledzi  tas ir vienkāršakais variants.Otrs ņemam trīsfāzu automāta  tipa termo releju ar regulējamu strāvas diapazonu  (pirms tam salīdzinot ar uz ūdenssūkņa motora esošos nominālos ampērus) magnetisko palaideju trīsfāžu  un 2A MCB  tipa issleguma aizsardzības automātu,  Spiedina releju , saslēdzam pec shemas ko vēlāk uzsīmēšu. un vis darbojās

----------


## Aleksandrs

Paldies par ieteikumiem.
Varbūt varētu ar konkrētiem releju modeļu piemēriem, lai varu salīdzināt cenas.
Problēma ir skaļums esošajam risinājumam. Vajag klusāku, tāpēc meklēju optimālo variantu kā to varētu realizēt.

----------


## abergs

http://www.fonons.lv/kompresori/releji.htm

----------


## Jon

Ja negribas īpaši tērēties, var nemainīt veco kontaktmanometru pret modernu presostatu. Vienīgi svarīgi pārliecināties, ka tam kontakti nav apsviluši - visai vecajai krievu atomātikai savā vienkāršībā piemita būtisks trūkums, proti, kontakti dabūja trūkties no liela sprieguma un dažkārt arī strāvas. Lēnām atslēdzoties švirkstēja vien. Toties, ja tam jārausta vien optosimistors (absolūti klusa ierīce), tāds manometrs ir vai mūžīgs. Un tam plašās robežās var iestādīt augšējo un apakšējo spiedienu.
Par klusumu - pats sūknis tāpat taisa troksni. Varbūt ir jēga klakšķošo magnētslēdzi pārnest uz sūkņa telpu...

----------


## Vikings

Bet klau, ja jau tas ir vienfāzu sūknis tad jau pietiek ja ieliek to vienu spiediena releju. Savādāk jau Ģirta minētā shēma ir OK, bet viņa arī būtu skaļa palaidēja dēļ, kurš esot pietiekamas strāvas spiediena relejam nemaz nebūtu vajadzīgs. Es domāju, Aleksandram vajadzētu aiziet uz to pašu firmu Fonons un pakonsultēties par spiediena relejiem, tur precīzāk pateiks kādu izvēlēties. Risinājumu uz SSR sākumā ieteicu jo nezināju, ka ir pieejami tādi spiediena releji sūkņiem.

----------


## Girts

Ja magnetisko palaidēju aizstāj ar spiediena releju ar spēka kontaktiem,vis notiek klusu.

----------


## Didzis

Tie mehāniskie spiediena releji ir konkrēti sū**. Sprāgst kā mušas. Ja vēl nosprāgtu un neieslēgtos, bet man neizslēdzās un uzkačāja tādu spiedienu sistēmā, ka nostrādāja drošības vārsts pirtī un visu nopludināja. Ko gan var gribēt no mehāniska štrunta par 5Ls. Es vismaz pēc tās avārijas pārgāju uz pirmajās bildēs redzamo krievu manometru ar kontaktiem un kontaktoru. Tomēr pārbaudīta vērtība  ::   Tie vecie krievu manometri daudzos ūdenstorņos strādā trīsdesmit un vairāk gadus. Ja pareizs pirmais relejs, tad kontakti nemaz tā neapdeg . Galvenais, tam manometram viss redzams un saprotams, bet tiem stulbajiem spiediena relejiem kaudze ar atsperēm un skrūvītēm. Lai viņu noregulētu jāņemās kā dullajam Daukam. Krievu palaidējiem arī nav ne vainas. Ja to kontaktoru uzliek uz gumikas šaibām , tam nav luftes iekšā un visu ieliek orģinālajā palaidēja kastē, tad troksnis nav liels. Skaidrs, ja mājās uz plauktiņa nestāv vecs krievu manometrs un palaidēji, tad jāpērk jaunas mantas, bet man tie vecie krievu hlami vēl pa pilnam un lai tik strādā.

----------


## Vikings

Ja jau spiediena vārsti ir tik nekvalitatīvi (kam es patiesībā ticu) tad piedāvāju savu variantu SSRu vadībai. Kreisajā pusē ieeja no manometra, labajā augšā barošana, labajā apakšā - SSRa vadības spailes. SSRa izeja iet virknē ar sūkni.

----------


## a_masiks

*Vikings* 
Nebija vienkāršāk ar parastu RS trigeri? Zemais kontaktors - SET, augšējais -RESET? Nu, vai ar 2 tranzistoriem RS trigera slēgumā?

----------


## Vikings

Zini, sākumā doma tāda arī bija. Bet tad iedomājos mikreni - vajag stabilāku barošanas spriegumu, vajag kaut kādas ieejas aizsardzības, kā nekā mikreni vieglāk izbliezt ar visādiem gļukiem. Un tranzistorus RS slēgumā neiedomājos, tā dēļ izveidoju ko līdzīgu aizveramam tiristoram. Bet nu pincipā varianti visi strādājoši.

----------


## Lemings

Autors varēja paskaidrot, cik ir sūkņa jauda, un kur stāv tā automātika. 

Man liekas tie pusvadītāju releji bija baigi dārgie. Ja protams grib vispār bez skaņas tad kontaktors neder, bet var jau jaudīgāku releju izmantot, neko diži skaļš tas nav. 

Vienīgi neizskatās, ka tā automātika stāv dzīvojamā telpā. 

To kontaktmanometru iesaku atstāt mums hesā tādu pa pilnam stāv arī uz eļļas pildītajiem kabeļiem u.c. 
Mehāniskie releji mēdz būt visādi, lētie būs tādi, kam regulējas tikai viens parametrs, līdz ar to histerēze cik ir tik ir. 

1) Kāda vispār ir funkcija izsūknēt vai iesūknēt? 
2) Kāda ir sūkņa jauda?

Principā pietiek ar kontaktoru un vēl kādu releju varbūt.

----------


## sharps

ko var njemties ar to troksni no kontaktora. ja ir kaads modernaaks kontaktors tad troksnis nekaads lielais nav. iipashi jau ja shamais staav kaut kur pagrabaa vai garaazhaa. veel jo vairaak ja tas ielikts automaatikas skapii.

----------


## Raimonds1

tiltinsh ar 1 tiristoru vai 2 diodes ar 2 tiristoriem ar var tikt izmantotas, lai piesleegtu un atsleegtu to suukni

----------


## Girts

> tiltinsh ar 1 tiristoru vai 2 diodes ar 2 tiristoriem ar var tikt izmantotas, lai piesleegtu un atsleegtu to suukni


  Raimond ja tu  man kā elektriķis tadu pornu uzshēmotu  es tevi kā klients tiesā iesūdzetu.

Ja jau esam  tiktālu  tikuši tad jau nem ka jāņem  solidstate relay  ja konsture trigeri,spiedienrelej iir mēsli tad viena sūkņa vadīšanai jāņem spiediena  parveidotājs 4-20mA,PLC kontrolieris kas mācēs izmērīt tos miliampērus un pateikt  frekvenču parveidotājam ka tas motors sūknim jāslēdz iekša

----------


## Mosfet

> tiltinsh ar 1 tiristoru vai 2 diodes ar 2 tiristoriem ar var tikt izmantotas, lai piesleegtu un atsleegtu to suukni


 Nāktos vien tev pašam maksāk tiesas izdevumus. Pirms sudzēt tiesā aizej pie advokātā-pamācies.
Bet tālākais jau ir ģeniāls- jauno "inžinieru" garā-jo vairāk iekārtu jo labāk ( arī dargāk).  ::  
Vienīgi pietrukst divkodolu dators

Nopietnāk turpinot Raimonda ideju
 Labāk bez  tiltiņa ,ar simistoru (triacs).

----------


## Girts

> tiltinsh ar 1 tiristoru vai 2 diodes ar 2 tiristoriem ar var tikt izmantotas, lai piesleegtu un atsleegtu to suukni
> 
> 
>   Raimond ja tu man kā elektriķis tadu pornu uzshēmotu es tevi kā klients tiesā iesūdzetu.
> 
> 
>  Nāktos vien tev pašam maksāk tiesas izdevumus. Pirms sudzēt tiesā aizej pie advokātā-pamācies.
> Bet tālākais jau ir ģeniāls- jauno "inžinieru" garā-jo vairāk iekārtu jo labāk ( arī dargāk).  
> Vienīgi pietrukst divkodolu dators
> ...


 


> tiltinsh ar 1 tiristoru vai 2 diodes ar 2 tiristoriem ar var tikt izmantotas, lai piesleegtu un atsleegtu to suukni
> 
> 
>   Raimond ja tu man kā elektriķis tadu pornu uzshēmotu es tevi kā klients tiesā iesūdzetu.


 Pats ej pie advokata pamācies  tadēl jau Latvija skaitas beztiesiskā valsts kurā katrs risaina savas problēmas kā prot.Esmu tik daudz  tualetes papīra iztērejis uz klienta rēķina slaukot sūdus aiz dažadiem speciālistiem kas sevi sauc par Elektiķiem. Latvijā nebūtu par nāvi tāda sistēma kā Lielbritānijā  kad katram specialistam sava nozarē ir sava veida aroda identifikācijas kartina  ar stingru uzskaiti lidzigi kā autovadītāju apliecība  un katrai tantinai kurai tu maini lampiņu vai pieslēdz elektrisko plīti vai apkop gāzes katlu  ir tiesības pierakstit tavu apliecības numuru un vādru uzvārdu lai zinātu kuru saukt pie atbildības kad   tā būda nosvils  vai tantina pa virtuvi staigās  ar pie pēdam piesietiem spilveniem jo virtuves grīda ir 45 grādus C karsta.  
Taisni vai riebjas cilveks lūdza realu risinājumu  sanāca te visādi prātvēderi, nickus neminēšu saspamoja jeb normalu tēmu parvērta par balagānu, pilnu  ar visādu tuftu un  spamu par cietvielas relejiem un tiristoriem ar diodēm.Pirms divām dienām sashēmoju   klientam vadības un automātikas sadali kur  22Kw softstarts bija tik liels  ka PML-2XX palaidējs,ar tām modernajam tehnolojijam un jaudas pusvadītājiem vis ir OK bet katram sava vieta, nu nevajag  udensuknim  cietvilas relejus, tiristorus un citus sūdus.kā vien normāu motora termo aizsardzību  un presostatu ar spēka kontaktiem.

----------


## Vikings

Protams, kontaktori un releji tam arī ir paredzēti, bet te jau sākumā bija prasība LAI NEKLABĒTU tā dēļ arī minēju SSRus. Mans ieteikums klusai darbībai, nesaskatu te nekādu novirzi no tēmas, johaidī. Nekasamies.

----------


## Mosfet

Galvenai jau ir ka sertifikāts ir.
Dažiem jau ir brīnums ka "nesertificēts" pusvadītājas var AC motoru vadīt.

----------


## dmd

nu jau sacepāties biki par daudz  :: 
nē, nu, protams, salikt komponentus uz sliedes jau ir vienkāršāk, bet teksti "es tevi iesūdzētu/pilnīgs sūds/whatever" bez paskaidrojuma kāpēc, ne par ko labu neliecina.

----------


## HV freak

ja jau vajag, tad var pilniigi oficiāli uztaisiit, ar visaam garantijaam, uzstadisanu u.t.t.   ::  

Ja vajag tad zvanat Arnim Lapselim vai Aināram Bikšim 
Te liknki: http://www.ecsystems.lv 
http://www.ecsystems.lv/kontakti.php

Uztaisīs pilnvērtīgu sūkņu staciju ar visiem pribambasiem   ::

----------


## Girts

> ja jau vajag, tad var pilniigi oficiāli uztaisiit, ar visaam garantijaam, uzstadisanu u.t.t.   
> 
> Ja vajag tad zvanat Arnim Lapselim vai Aināram Bikšim 
> Te liknki: http://www.ecsystems.lv 
> http://www.ecsystems.lv/kontakti.php
> 
> Uztaisīs pilnvērtīgu sūkņu staciju ar visiem pribambasiem


  Atvainojos visiem  kurus es aizskāru savos iepriekšējos postos.Vienkārši Raimonds1 sāk kaitināt pārgurībam- experts visos jautājumos tikai shemas zīmē ar sledzi neitrales ķēdes.normāli kontroles un mēaparātutehniķi(elektriķi automātiķi ) par tadu joku kastrē  bet kovbojiem tas notiek tā tikai. 
 HVfreak  lai dievs nogrābsta tevi un un tev vis apkārt, kā tad vai tad latvijā normālu elektriķu nav kas var salikt normalu elektrosadali ar visu kas nepieciešams 
Ka uz reiz jānesas uz  inženiertehnisku biroju kur bez  HMI ,PLC ar analogo ieju un izeju, ventīļu servo vadību  ar  frkvenču regulatoroa  un GSM/GPRS vadības /signalizācijas sistēmu nu nēkādīgi nemācēs uztaisīt.Bet tas jau normāli ja jau Latvijā nemeģinātu aizskriet pa priekšu G8 valstīm tadai kā Lielbritānija.

----------


## HV freak

Var arī bez visa tā.

Vajag, saliks rozešu sadali.
Ja vajag saliks skapi, kur ir spiediena parveidotajs, līmeņa (0-10mA) slēdzis un kontaktors.
Gribi uztaisiis gudraaku, ar frekvenčniekiem.
A ja vajag HMI, gudro māju vai ko tadu, tad arī var dabūt.

Un viss ir ar garantiju, ka straadaa

Bet lai vai kaa, labaakaas cenas tomeer tur ir. (bez līguma vienīgais priekšapmaksa)

----------


## Aleksandrs

Tā tad atbildes uz jautājumiem.
Sūkņa specifikācija: 
[attachment=0:ie79t0np]DSCF0002e.jpg[/attachment:ie79t0np]

Sūknis stāv garāža blakus arī automātika. Sūkņa funkcija ir uzturēt mājā spiedienu(ir hidrofors).
Problēma ir tā, ka ieslēdzoties/izslēdzoties palaidējam rodas tāds kā sitiens, ko var dzirdēt visā mājā, pats pumpis nav pārāk skaļš salīdzinot ar palaidēju.

Ir vēl variants visu rūpīgi aptaisīt ar skaņas izolējošiem materiāliem ievērojot ugunsdrošību, jo palaidējā dzirkstele praktiski ir vienmēr.

Ja vajadzētu garantijas un uzstādīšanu es šaubos vai tad uzdotu tādus jautājumus forumā, aizietu uz veikalu un par atbilstošu summu arī risinājums būtu gatavs.
 Manuprāt šī nav tā sarežģītākā lieta, ko nevarētu uztaisīt. Gribās pašam atrisināt problēmu.
Vēlreiz paldies visiem, kas aktīvi iesaistās ar padomiem.

----------


## Girts

Tur tev taisnība ka ieslēdzoties tam paliaidējam nodimdēs visa māja.tadēl to aiztāj ar modernu magnetisko palaidēju/releju ar spēka kontaktiem  un vis ir kārtība.Varu pat oficiālu shemu ielikt ko piedāva elktromaterialu ražotājs.ar skārda elektro sadalēm neiteiktu aizrauties ,to visu iebūvēt plastmasas sadalē un viss.

----------


## Raimonds1

to sheemu ar releju, kursh pats sevi iesleedz es izlaboju

pie tam kad to posteeju, autors nebija noraadiijis, vai kraameesies ar 12 vai 220 voltiem

un kaa luudzu tiesiskais reguleejums skar tiltinju., kuram pa diagonaali ir tiristors?????

----------


## Girts

> to sheemu ar releju, kursh pats sevi iesleedz es izlaboju
> 
> pie tam kad to posteeju, autors nebija noraadiijis, vai kraameesies ar 12 vai 220 voltiem
> 
> un kaa luudzu tiesiskais reguleejums skar tiltinju., kuram pa diagonaali ir tiristors?????


 Raimond1 cik tu sava mūža esi redzējis pēc parsprieguma  izdegušas elektroautomātikas sadales? Es savos 12prakses gados neskaitāmus sadegušus elektroniskos

 limeņa relejus un ap  20-25 dzilurbuma sūknus esmu izcēlis nomainījis un  iecēlis .Virākus demit mistikas pašu  kodinātas  plates ar nezināmas izcelsmes moduliem un vadības laika relejiem, trigeriem un IR barjerām  kuras kautkādu iemeslu dēl ir atšavušas.Nu nav man velešnās kā automātīķim zīlet un pisties ar lodāmuru  ar paroglojusos plati kur visi elemnti ir sabirusi mazā čupiņā.Par to ka uzbrecu ka kopnes  kēde liec pārrāvumu tad teikšu ka eletrotehnikas pamatus neviens nav atcēlis un neatkarīgi uz cik voltiem darbojas tava shēma common vai kopnes kēde relejam palaidējam solenoidam nekad pārāvumu netaisas un ne jau es to izdomaju bet viri ar sirmām bārdam 
kuri varetu butu musu vectēvi ,vaivecvectēvi elektrotehnikas pamatlicēji

----------


## Raimonds1

man 3kW trafam ar tiltinju un tiristoru reguleejas jauda no 500 - 3000W. Ilgi un dikti un aaraa nedeg. Taa kaa sho sheemu esmu paarbaudiijis un zinu par ko runaaju.

Bet vispaar tad jau sanak , ka neprofesionaali elektronikji vispaar neko nevar lodeet un projekteet.

----------


## Girts

> man 3kW trafam ar tiltinju un tiristoru reguleejas jauda no 500 - 3000W. Ilgi un dikti un aaraa nedeg. Taa kaa sho sheemu esmu paarbaudiijis un zinu par ko runaaju.
> 
> Bet vispaar tad jau sanak , ka neprofesionaali elektronikji vispaar neko nevar lodeet un projekteet.


 Raimond1 drikst  neprofesionali elektroniķi  pojektēt buvēt un darīt visu ko vien vēlas bet lai tikai normālam elektrikim nav   jājājas ar kautkadiem kramiem automatikas skapī .Savā saimniecībā taisi kaut pats savu- velns vina zina ko tas vis ir ok. Man pašam ir džādi bubitrapi sabūvēti  par kuru  darbību cilvēki brīnas bet klientam tadus nekad netaisītu un nebūvētu ,nepeidāvatu jo lai vai kā es nevaru atbidēt par to kam neesmu klāt  24/7/365.
Raimond1 brižiem tu esi gudrs kā Zālamans reizēm kā .....

----------


## Raimonds1

Un tomeer - ne tiristors ar tiltinju, ne solid state relay NEKLAB  nemaz.  Tad tas tiristors buutu pielaujama sheema vai ne??

Un vispaar, ja neprofesionaals elektronikjis kaut ko uzprojektee, kaads ir tiesiskais reguleejums, lai to vareetu razhot un paardot - jaasauc elektrikjis vai kaa?   Ja teikssim izpaliidzot kaiminjam savieno kaut vai pagarinaataaja vadus, bet tas regulaari raujot aiz vada, izchakaree kontaktu un kaut kas notiek, tad ko, kas vainiigs?

----------


## zzz

Taa kaa no mezha izsprucis.. Palasies tak likumus par teemu

http://www.likumi.lv/doc.php?id=7569

Un ja gadiijumaa tavi partizaaniskie "paliidziigie" elektriibas veidojumi nosvilina kaiminja maaju vai piebeidz vinjam sievu, beernu vai suni, tad vinsh var iesuudzeet tevi tiesaa (sunja gadiijumaa - sasist pa purnu).

----------


## Raimonds1

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=2465

nu ja, teksti kaa nu peec izjuutas - te var taisiit, bet te atkal nevar

nav konsekvenvces nekaadas

Un vispaar jautaajums ir par to, ka dalja no prasiibaam nav tikai droshiibas prasiibas, bet arii birokraatija ( kaadi 10%)

----------

